# Gluing Primer



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I am rather comfortable with the cutting and shaping of the parts of my projects but when it comes to gluing, I get tense and basically hate the process. Too much glue, not enough glue, clamping, cleaning up squeeze out, all the stuff that can ruin a project, especially if you don't plan to paint.

Any resources out there that could provide a Gluing 101 opportunity for those of us who want to learn but trial and error isn't a real inviting prospect when so much time has been spent to this point?

Any references would be appreciated.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

What I try to do Ron, is put glue to cover sparingly but not enough to pinch out when claamping. There are mixed feelings about cleaning off glue with a damp rag, or paint thiner. I think that the thinner will coat the wood surface so solvents like stain can't penetrate. If You just don't trust doing it, carefully put tape on the wood adjacent to the area receiving glue. This way, if a little bleeds over the tape, just peel off. I have done it that way, and it works pretty good. I feel the same way when gluing. That's all that comes to mind.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

dutchman 46 said:


> What I try to do Ron, is put glue to cover sparingly but not enough to pinch out when claamping. There are mixed feelings about cleaning off glue with a damp rag, or paint thiner. I think that the thinner will coat the wood surface so solvents like stain can't penetrate. If You just don't trust doing it, carefully put tape on the wood adjacent to the area receiving glue. This way, if a little bleeds over the tape, just peel off. I have done it that way, and it works pretty good. I feel the same way when gluing. That's all that comes to mind.


I see no other replies. If You need help, give Me a call. or e-mail, ok!


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for responding with the suggestions and tips Howard. I have checked the libraries, book stores, magazines, and the internet and there just isn't much discussion on the subject. I have finished the crib construction that I told you about and am in the process of getting ready to paint but I still get very tense when gluing.

I try to have all the clamps and supplies together, I try to dry fit the pieces, but it always seems that the unexpected happens during the actual gluing and that raises the blood pressure. Hopefully, as I do more of it, I will gain more confidence. I may just have to request some consultation from you on the next project.

I was hoping that there may be a good magazine article or book on the subject that would discuss all the aspects of gluing. The best I have found to date is "there should not be too much squeeze out, but not too little". Boy that helps.
Have a good day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

To much glue is just about as bad as to much, here's a little trick that works,, get a spray bottle and put some white vingar and some bottle water in the spray bottle about a 50/50 mix when the glue comes out of the joint wipe it down with the mix, don't wait to long b/4 you wipe it down you don't want the glue to soak in and seal the wood..

You will be amazed how well this works...on all wood stock..and water base glues..

=========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

BJ is the one guy with all the tips, and He is usually? right. The one thing that I can say is to go through the forum, ever the archives. I believe You can search the archives as well. Have to sit outside, and enjoy the good weather, that helps to relax the mind.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ron:

interesting dilemma.

If you starve the joint the glue won't hold. If you put too much you get a mess. If you put enough and don't...

A tip: keep some straws handy. If you get squeeze out, use a straw to scoop it up, especially handy in hard to get at corners. On external surfaces, I don't like liquids; raises the grain, swells the wood. I don't mind isopropyl alcohol but prefer instead, a cabinet scraper. It is possible to clean up the exterior of a joint perfectly.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

What I do is use a strontium powder that I get from a friend who has a cabinet shop. The strontium is mixed with the glue and then all one has to do is dim the lights and shine a black light on the glue joint. If there is ANY and I mean ANY glue squeeze out you WILL see it. Then just keep cleaning up until the glow is gone. Simple.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Swallow said:


> What I do is use a strontium powder that I get from a friend who has a cabinet shop. The strontium is mixed with the glue and then all one has to do is dim the lights and shine a black light on the glue joint. If there is ANY and I mean ANY glue squeeze out you WILL see it. Then just keep cleaning up until the glow is gone. Simple.


Thanks much. Every bit of information helps. I have hrard of the black light, but not about the product used. Swallow, thanks for that name. I would guess that we all could find that from some one close.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> Thanks much. Every bit of information helps. I have hrard of the black light, but not about the product used. Swallow, thanks for that name. I would guess that we all could find that from some one close.


The fact is that Titebond sells a premium glue that already has the florescent additive at a cost of about .50 cents more for a 16 oz bottle. But as I buy my glue in five gallon buckets which at $65.00 a pail is a lot cheaper than small bottles I prefer to add the florescent die myself. It don't take much.


----------

